# Has anyone seen Gladys or Drago yet?



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 15, 2018)

I was so excited to see that Gladys was being added, but I have yet to see her and I'm a little miffed, since she's one of my favorites and so far it's seemed like all villagers are either top tier, a few middle tierers and what I call "why are you here?"
So Gladys was going to a very welcome edition for me.
And to those who have contacted Gladys: What are her items to invite her to camp? I want to get on it right away.
I also have yet to see Drago.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2018)

I've seen both.  Gladys is actually in my campsite right now.  I believe the items I had to craft were a paper lantern, a glass-top table, a tearoom rug, a biwa lute, and a tokonoma.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm surprised you haven't seen Gladys or Drago yet. All of the " harmonious " villagers pop up super often for me. Just a head's up, you need to get Gladys to level 7 before you can invite her to your campsite. Click the spoiler to see the items gladys requests for her invite. 



Spoiler: Gladys ( harmonious )


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

Yeah I saw them a couple of times but I fast tracked by calling Drago so I could get his level up and get him in to me camp. I called him then used a request ticket on a couple of occasions. Gladys I also got levelled up ready to be invited by using calling and request tickets but her furniture requests are all super time consuming so I’m only doing them now I’ve finushed crafting Mario items.


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 15, 2018)

All the new harmonious campers are at my campsite.


----------



## Ras (Mar 15, 2018)

All are the only ones at my camp, since I’m farming for harmonious essence. Plus, I like them and they fit my theme. 

Usually, the new guys pop up a lot when they are introduced. If not, you can always call them even before you meet them.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks guys, I've seem Margie and Curt but not the other two.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 16, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Thanks guys, I've seem Margie and Curt but not the other two.



There’s Bill too!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 16, 2018)

Yep, I've invited them both. And all the harmonious villagers show up regularly. Just have to be patient or use a call card! =D


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 16, 2018)

Both are actually at my camp right now since I'm trying to build up my harmonious essence supply! I did see them rotating through my camp frequently after they were first added. I think if you're the right level to see them, the new campers tend to rotate through the camp more frequently than the other campers for the first few days.


----------

